# TwinsFest '08



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

I have to go to MSP for work next week and it just happens to be the week of TwinsFest. I have about 6 free hours on Saturday before I fly out so I am looking forward to touring the stadium..who knows, maybe I'll get to meet Kevin Tapani and Ron Coomer :beer:

Obviously we still have no Santana deal going into spring training, and we still have a glaring hole in center field. Bill Smith has patchworked together an infield that shouldn't feature Nick Punto or Alexi Casilla on an everyday basis. Said infield should be offensively superior to that of the past several seasons.

I still think we got hosed in the Delmon Young trade...giving up Bartlett seems unnecessary and the deal as a whole created more holes than it solved. Many deals become better in hindsight (see AJ for Boof/Francisco/Nathan) and my hope is that Delmon becomes a demon at the plate, which should give us a formidable middle of the order with Kubel, Cuddy, Morneau, Young. This does create a logjam of corner outfielders, but its a long season and the depth is welcome considering the toll the turf takes and the injury history of Kubel.

As far as arms go...well I have a Magic 8 ball in my closet that will be as accurate as any predictions going into this year. If Santana is traded, we will have a glut (a proverbial slug!) of young, unproven arms battling for rotation time. Baker was solid last year and showed great psychological improvements from years past. In a Santana-less rotation I expect Scotty to be our opening day thrower. Boof is supposedly trimming down in this offseason, if that means he is effective through 6 innings consistently rather than 4...he will be a legit #2/3 type starter. From there things get even cloudier. There is essentially three groups of guys competing for the final 3 rotation spots...

Group 1- The Kevin Slowey group
Kevin Slowey...can he truly be the next Radke? Is he any more than a AAA pitcher?

Group 2- Just a Cortisone shot away
Francisco- Latest reports are that he's throwing free and easy and released from rehab. Should be ready for ST. But critics say the same throwing motion that made him so unhittable in '06 was the same motion that tore his ligaments like tissue paper. Will we see the old Liriano?
Perkins- Big lefty that is an assett to the team when healthy either in the pen or as a starter. Showed poise in the playoff run late in '06.

Group 3- WHO???
Anthony Swarzack- A RHP thats considered by many as THE top prospect in the Twins system. A bit of trouble in the past with drugs. 
Nick Blackburn- RHP
Brian Duensing-LHP Fastball/Changeup pitcher... done well at every level. 
Jose Mijares- LHP
Zach Day- Twins just acquired him. I don't know much about him.

The pen should be solid...I am in the "KEEP JOE NATHAN" camp. Whether we swap Johan or not, he is too good and its nice to know that if our young team has a late lead that we'll likely keep it. My favorite part of the Twins 40-man roster is that Neshek is a switch hitter...

Anyone else waiting for pitcher and catchers to report?


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

I think nathan should have been gone. neshek is ready to close games and should at least be given a chance. Bartlett was a liability as a hitter on a team that desperately needs hitters. I think the young trade was a huge positive in that respect. I know that adam everett is also a liability as a hitter but he is twice the defender as bartlett, and now we have probably one of the best young hitters in the majors. I think nick blackburn makes the opening day roster in the pen and does well. Perkins should finally get his chance to start.

What ever happened to grant ball four? I saw he is still listed as being on the roster. Was it an old roster i was looking at.

Opening day rotation
#1 Santana- I just don't think they will let him go
#2 Boof
#3 Baker
#4 Liriano- or #5 gardy won't over use him right away or all season, won't make the same mistake twice
#5 Perkins??- There will be some switching around because liriano and perkins won't start back to back, when they bring in a 5th starter

Lineup 
#1- ???? Alexi Castilla???
#2 Mauer 
#3 Young 
#4 Mourneau
#5 Cuddy
#6- whoever replaces hunter?
#7 Kubel
#8 Mike Lamb???
#9 Everett

Hopefully there is a leadoff man in the mix w/o trading santana. I think if that if baker has a good season and they find a leadoff man that can produce. I might be good season


----------

